# technische Symbole Übersicht



## plc_tippser (23 Mai 2005)

Es gibt in den mechanischen Plänen Symbole wie z.B. ein Kreis mit den Buchstaben TI oder TIR oder PI usw. 

Gibt es eine Übersicht, was diese genau bedeuten?

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Mai 2005)

Habs selbst gefunden unter emsr

pt


----------

